# Headlamp for hiking and camping



## Malcolm47 (Jan 26, 2006)

What brand/model headlamp do you use for hiking and camping? I'm just trying to see what is popular with the forumites. I'm interested in buying a headlamp for my wife and I but I don't want to waste my money. Price within reason isn't a factor, but I'd like a good balance between beam intensity and battery life. For impact resistance, it should be an LED. Also, I'd like to batteries to be easy to get ie AA, AAA, 3v lithium. Thanks for the info.....................Malcolm


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 26, 2006)

look no further... the Princton Tec EOS... buy a $5 reflector for it @ http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 26, 2006)

I prefer the Petzl Tikka series like the Tikka Plus or the TakTikka Plus or the Tikka XP. The Tikka plus has 80% brighter LEDs now so it is just ideal for a flood headlamp. Very comfortable, easy to carry, durrable, long battery life, small, compact if you get the Zipka it's even more compact. Uses AAA in the front like the PT EOS. :twothumbs:


----------



## zespectre (Jan 26, 2006)

If your wife is concerned with long runtime, close to medium range work, and likes to read at night, I would say the Princeton Tec Aurora

If she wants a "hiking beam" then the Princeton Tec EOS. (though with a bit of scotch tape for a diffuser the EOS makes a decent reading light too).

I have a Petzl TakTikka Plus that I loved initially, but Petzl "dims" it's lights by flickering them really fast and when I'm reading with the light on low I can see the flicker and it really bugs me.


----------



## nc987 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wait until after Shot Shot, word is SureFire is debuting a headlamp.


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 26, 2006)

nc987 said:


> Wait until after Shot Shot, word is SureFire is debuting a headlamp.



Maybe so, but if Surefire made a headlamp, would it be priced "within reason"?


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jan 26, 2006)

I use the black diamond gemini.
found here http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/blackdiamond_gemini.htm
it is a good combination of led and incan, so it has the best of both worlds
I mainly use the leds only though


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd go with a princeton tec aurora 23 bucks on REI.com. It's small, really light weight and provides enough light for slow meandering hikes. We used one to lead a group of three on a night hike in CA. It's great with camp chores too. 

The Princeton tec Quad looks nice at 30 bucks with a regulated run time of the aurora, plus it has 4 LEDs instead of 3 which will give you better flood. (read its review on flashlightreviews.com)

I'd also look into the Black Diamond Spot. Good throw, good flood. It does however have PWM dimming which bothers some, but appearantly not me.


----------



## nc987 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Maybe so, but if Surefire made a headlamp, would it be priced "within reason"?



Define reason. I mean given its Surefire its going to be a high quality light, and a SureFire warranty is hard to put a price tag on.


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 27, 2006)

i'd like to see how the stenlight will stack up against a new surefire headlamp... 

i hope surefire really does their homework on this thing...  because it seems that only 10% of the market acually knows what their doing with designing a headlamp...

BTW the EOS w/ the 17mm IMS reflector gives you a better throw pattern and a better flood/spill pattern...

you won't need tape or anything to diffuse it because its already perfect... but if you really want purfectly diffused light then just take the reflector out and use the bare emitter... someone (the name has left me) told about using the bare emitter and it works really well for close up... however for walking i still prefer the 17mm IMS reflector...

for only $5 the reflector is worth its weight in gold


----------



## Malcolm47 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was talking to a few workers at one of the outdoor stores near me and they were saying that Prinston Tec is junk. They told me that Petzl and Black Diamond were the headlights to go with. This puzzles me because most of the people here like Prinston Tec. What's the story?


----------



## zespectre (Jan 27, 2006)

I've run into that a little recently as well (Princeton Tec bashing) at REI. PT headlamps are not always the smallest, sleekest, units but I've had solid reliability from all of them that I've owned so far. Of course all of the PT headlamps I've owned have been LED based so maybe there is some lingering dislike from the incan days?


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Jan 27, 2006)

Malcolm47 said:


> I was talking to a few workers at one of the outdoor stores near me and they were saying that Prinston Tec is junk. They told me that Petzl and Black Diamond were the headlights to go with. This puzzles me because most of the people here like Prinston Tec. What's the story?



They had major QA/QC problems with the Aurora (since corrected?) but beyond that, I've not heard of similar problems w/ other PT lights. They're reasonably cutting edge, if you consider how many of their headlamps are both regulated and immersible. I consider the Eos the best bang for the buck, even after a year of others catching up.

--Rick


----------



## livingaboard (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know about comparing Petzyl to Princeton but I just received my Princeton EOS today and it seems to be everything it adverstised. I also took into account the 5 starts flashlightreviews gave it.

The only Petzyl I have used is a three led/1 xenon bulb headlamp at work. The three leds are too dim as well as the lame bulb. It is bulky and gets in the way while moving around airplane structure. 


The eos is smaller and obviously much brighter with dimming modes and it is lighter which makes it more comfortable. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello Malcolm,

I am not sure why people are bashing the PT headlamps, perhaps they are tired of being in second place... 

I have used the EOS for some time now, and it is a great light. I ended up wanting a little more throw, and decided to give the Yukon Extreme a try. I am very impressed. Between the two of them, I think I have all the bases covered.

Tom


----------



## :)> (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the following headlamps and use them for backpacking trips between 2 and 6 days out. I have rated them in the order that I prefer them:


Petzel Myo XP - As bright as the Princeton Tec EOS on it's 2nd setting and the diffuser makes this light so much more useful. It is like having a very bright Tikka Plus and a brighter EOS in one package.
Princeton Tec EOS - Because 5mm LED's just don't reach out very far; On a trip last year, my wife had the EOS and I had a Tikka Plus and I was jealous the entire time.
Petzl Tikka Plus - Great run time, great walk around beam shape, long lasting output, lightweight and great fit. This is in my opinion the best of the non-Luxeon headlamps. I have not tried out the new Princeton Tec 4 LED regulated headlamp yet. I may not either as I am convinced that the Luxeon LED's are the way to go.
Princeton Tec Corona - As good as the Tikka in every way but weight. Has potential for more output and can last longer as it uses AA batteries and can run off of only 1 LED. Also has variable output settings at each level. Come to think of it, I would have to rate this as 3A if you don't mind the weight.
Princeton Tec Scout - Don't use it very much so I can't give opinion on the runtime but he output is similar to the Aurora. Very light weight and spare batteries are also very lightweight but more expensive than AAA's.
Princeton Tec Aurora - My first headlamp. Comparable output to the Tikka Plus but I have had re-occuring troubles with the switch.
To summarize, for hiking/backpacking, a headlamp is the only essential piece of gear that you need. Incandescant bulbs are out of the question as they are prone to fail much more easily and kill batteries faster. The Luxeon LED's are so much more useful than the 5mm LED's as they have the ability to throw a beam much further. 

... I know that I said that the headlamp is the only essential piece of gear that you need but that is not going to stop me from bringing my U2 and my M3T on my next trip. It get's real dark in the woods and that makes these lights so much for fun to own.

-Goatee


----------



## :)> (Jan 29, 2006)

By the way... what is the deal with the different reflector for the EOS? Does it replacement lens?

If anyone has used it, please provide some additional feedback and a link to get one. 

Thanks!

-Goatee


----------



## floscherl (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Goatee!

You could put in an IMS 17mm reflector (no lens) that you could get from Fred.

Here you could find a beamshot comparison. The modified Mini-Mag reflector is roughly the same as the IMS 17mm reflector.

Best regards,
Flo


----------



## :)> (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you Flo!

I will be taking apart my EOS today and canibalizing a Mini-Mag reflector.

I could stand to lose some throw to get better side spill.

-Goatee


----------



## CM (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the PT Apex to the list. I've seen all the others and the Apex was the best performer of all the LED headlights out there. Regulated, uses common AA's, very bright. I've used it as a supplementary light for mountain biking and it is good enough to be used alone on moderate trails. As for PT bashing, the only complaint I've heard are from two divers whose lights leaked. They were replaced no questions asked. Both said customer service was outstanding but they would probably not use PT dive lights again.


----------



## GrnXnham (Jan 29, 2006)

I have the Petzl Tikka and the PT Apex.

No question that the PT Apex blows the Tikka away with brightness and versatility but at more than twice the price.

I love my Apex and I use it every day for work.


----------



## floscherl (Jan 29, 2006)

@CM: The Apex is awesome, but I think we are talking about a lightweight headlamp for hiking and camping 

The EOS weights around 105g, the Apex 279g. I like lightweight headlamps for nighttime running 

If you compare output/weight, the EOS is a total winner because the Apex isn´t thrice the EOS output.

So if you search for a lightweight, very easy to mod, good build, very good output and cheap headlamp go for the EOS  If you look for a bright headlamp for biking or working, take the Apex.

BTW, if you work for the Army, the EOS and the Apex are available in camouflage color (no Petzl headlamp out there in camo? Ohhhhh how bad ).


----------



## roddy (Jan 31, 2006)

I own both EOS and APEX by Princeton Tec. The EOS is an awesome little headgear unit but I don't think i'll use it as much now that i have the APEX. Yes it is a heavier light but it is very comfortable, just as comfortable as my EOS. I forget its even there.

roddy


----------



## Solstice (Jan 31, 2006)

While the EOS is very good quality and has a decent price to boot, I find that pretty much all of my headlamp needs are covered by a lowly $15 unit that can be found at hundreds of "big box" stores across the country. What I am speaking of is, of course, the River Rock 2AAA headlamp from Target. 

Here is why I really like this light (aside from the sweet price): It is very small/light. It is very easy to take it with you. Take off the the top strap and you will still get all of the support you need. You barely notice it.

Only 2 batteries- battery changes are more convenient as a 4 pack will fill it twice.

Runtime- while perhaps not as good as some 5mm headlamps, it will run for 6+ hours on high and over 20 on low.

And last and most important= output. For serious trekking, high mode is ample and the reflector provides surprisingly good throw, with solid runtime for only 2AAA batteries. Low mode is very usefull for everything else- it can almost be too much for closeup work, but can easily be diffused.

Overall, at $15, this purchase is a no-brainer in my mind . For a bit more info and picts, look here: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/riverrock_headlamp.htm


----------



## WDR65 (Jan 31, 2006)

I noticed last week that the Streamlight Enduro headlamp which is the same or at least very similar to the River Rock design is several dollars cheaper and has the Streamlight warranty to boot. I think it was $11.99 at my local dealer and maybe a dollar or two cheaper online at certain places. 

For myself I've settled on the PT Apex at least for now, but Surefire's new headlamp intrigues me. The Apex with its combination of flood from the 5mm led's and throw with the 3 watter covers most everything I need. I do admit that it is a bit heavy and I don't use the top strap because I like to put mine over my hats. 

All that said I've gone through about six different models before I found one that I really liked. I've used Black Diamond, Petzl and Princeton Tec and I keep coming back to Princeton Tec though each company had nice features on all of their headlamps.If there is an REI in your area I'd take her there and let her play with all the models that they have in stock and see what she likes best.


----------



## ggb (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi to all! 

@Goatee: You have Petzl Myo Xp, wath do you think about Tikka Xp?
It's less powerfull than Myo Xp, but it's more light...

@Floscherl: EOS beam with IMS 17mm reflector (or Mini-Mag reflector) is less depth than with stock optic? 

Excuse me for my poor English.... 

Luigi


----------



## Solstice (Jan 31, 2006)

WDR65- Good find on the Enduro (it does indeed look to be the same model). I'd say go with it if you can find it cheaper, but considering we're talking about a $15 headlamp here, picking it up at Target isn't such a major purchase. (I got mine from Target for $13 when they were slightly on sale).

The fact that a large and quality company like Streamlight seems to have directly ported this product into their own product line speaks well for the original design of these headlamps as a whole IMHO.


----------



## BlackDecker (Jan 31, 2006)

Solstice said:


> While the EOS is very good quality and has a decent price to boot, I find that pretty much all of my headlamp needs are covered by a lowly $15 unit that can be found at hundreds of "big box" stores across the country. What I am speaking of is, of course, the River Rock 2AAA headlamp from Target.
> 
> Here is why I really like this light (aside from the sweet price): It is very small/light. It is very easy to take it with you. Take off the the top strap and you will still get all of the support you need. You barely notice it.
> 
> ...



Ditto on the River Rock headlamp from Target. I used mine on several trips hiking in the bottom of the Grand Canyon, and found it to have better throw than the much more expensive Petzl Tikka XP that I was also carrying on those trips. Like mentioned above, it only needs 2AAA batteries instead of 3, so a 4 pack will fill it twice.

And for backpacking, we all want lighter gear.


----------



## hank_moon (Jan 31, 2006)

Below are data from flashlightreviews.com - perhaps you are unaware of the BOOST feature on the TIKKA XP?

RIVER ROCK
Level Throw Overall Output 
High 470 (21.68) 717 (7.17) 

TIKKA XP
Level Throw Overall Output 
High 300 (17.32) 650 (6.50) 
Boost 1042 (32.28) 2900 (29.00)


----------



## ggb (Jan 31, 2006)

BlackDecker said:


> Ditto on the River Rock headlamp from Target. I used mine on several trips hiking in the bottom of the Grand Canyon, and found it to have better throw than the much more expensive Petzl Tikka XP that I was also carrying on those trips. Like mentioned above, it only needs 2AAA batteries instead of 3, so a 4 pack will fill it twice.
> 
> And for backpacking, we all want lighter gear.



The only problem of this lamp is, perhaps, the significant bluish tint to the beam, but it's a good lamp! Is the beam narrow?

I have some headlamps, also the EOS, great lamp, but for me the problem (in night running and night trekking) is the beam too much narrow!


----------



## floscherl (Feb 1, 2006)

@ggb:

With the IMS 17mm mod, you will get much more flood light and lost a lot of throw.

Take a look at the photos from vtunderground --->

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1148064&postcount=10


----------



## zehnmm (Feb 2, 2006)

Lately, I have been using 2 lights for backpacking, usually with my wife. The two are: a) an older Princeton Tec Matrix; and b) an E2E with KL1 head. The Matrix has two different lamps: 3 LED and ye olde incandandescant. Runs off of 2 AA's. At the time that I bought it (I forget exactly when; I think 4 years ago or so....) it was a decent REI light choice. I am generally pleased with that light. It is good for around the camp, trail walking in the dark, reading in tent. Not the brightest in the world, but does the job. Should I need a bit brighter light, I can switch to the other bulb, although run time is shorter. If it were to quit working, I would get the EOS. Have played with several in stores.

For the E2E, I do not recommend the MN03 or MN02 bulb for backpacking. Too bright and too short of a run time. I really like the KL1 on it, though. I clip it to my baseball cap --- and in deep dark woods, I can see pretty darn good. Trust me, if you have ever been hiking in dark woods at night, a Minimag or similar light just does not do the trick. The KL1 is great for this. If you want to read in your tent, it is too bright, except if you put it in the gear loft of the tent and leave it on, facing at an angle. For tent reading, though, the Matrix works better.

As a sidebar note, for hunting, the KL1 on the E2E is a good choice. You get good throw, reasonable run time, and dependable quality. Since I hunt in rugged territory that has a lot of up and down hiking, particularly in canyons, the approx. 3.5 oz. is appreciated. There are some areas (with lots of fallen timber, rocks) that the only time you wish to be out in the dark is when you have a light like this. 

Happy trails!


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 2, 2006)

hank_moon said:


> Below are data from flashlightreviews.com - perhaps you are unaware of the BOOST feature on the TIKKA XP?
> 
> RIVER ROCK
> Level Throw Overall Output
> ...



The "Boost" feature on the XP only works for 20 secs, and you have to hold down a button for that feature to work. Not very useful, in my opinion.


----------



## BlackDecker (Feb 2, 2006)

ggb said:


> The only problem of this lamp is, perhaps, the significant bluish tint to the beam, but it's a good lamp! Is the beam narrow?
> 
> I have some headlamps, also the EOS, great lamp, but for me the problem (in night running and night trekking) is the beam too much narrow!



The RiverRock 2AAA headlamp has enough spill. I wear it every morning in the pre-dawn hours when I go out for a run. The bluish tinted beam does take a bit of getting used to, but it's not that bad. It's so light, you don't even know you're wearing it.


----------



## ggb (Feb 3, 2006)

BlackDecker said:


> The RiverRock 2AAA headlamp has enough spill. I wear it every morning in the pre-dawn hours when I go out for a run. The bluish tinted beam does take a bit of getting used to, but it's not that bad. It's so light, you don't even know you're wearing it.



Sometimes I use Petzl Tikka Plus for running, there is a similar problem, the beam is wide, and it's a good beam (for me), but it has bluish tinted too, I don't know is like this RiverRock lamp tinted, perhaps less, but after few minutes my eyes are adapted to this light and I run without problem!

Tikka Plus weight is not light like this RiverRock lamp, but his lightweight is already good!


----------



## ggb (Feb 3, 2006)

floscherl said:


> @ggb:
> 
> With the IMS 17mm mod, you will get much more flood light and lost a lot of throw.
> 
> ...



Thank you Floscherl, this trick is very interesting, EOS beam with reflector is very good, lost of a lot of throw is not a problem, but for me the problem is where I can get the IMS 17mm reflector, website where it is sold ships only in USA, right?
I think than I search Mini-Mag reflector, is more simple for me...


----------

